# دائرة تغذية متغيرة من 3-30فولت وتيار 3.5 أمبير ,المخطط + الدائرة المطبوعة ,عملية ورائعة



## hussien95 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

أخواني الكرام هذه الدائرة جيدة جدا ودقيقة وتعطي تيار قدره 3.5 أمبير يمكن تنقيسه أو زيادته بتقليل المقاومات الرئيسية أو زيادتها ولكن لا أنصح بزيادة التيار لأن الترانزستور سوف يحمى كثيرا ,بالنسبة للمقاومات الرئيسية يمكن أستبدال المقاومات الخمسة بمقاومة0.1أوم 5 واط وبالنسبة للمحول أنصح باستخدام محول 24فولت 5أمبير وعدم وضع محول ذو فولتية أكبر لأن في هذه الحالة يضعف الأمبير ولايزيد الفولت فالفولتية ثابتة وهي مكسموم30فولت أو 32فولت سواء كان المحول 24فولت أو 100فولت النتيجة واحدة ولكن اذا ذاد فولت المحولة عن 24 تصبح الدائرة ضعيفة وأمبيرها قليل وغير دقيقة,وهذا شكل الدائرة النهائي.

المخطط بالمرفقات وأنشاء الله تعجبكم الدائرة.


----------



## thelordforever (5 مايو 2013)

دائرة حلوة جدا وافادتني كثيـــراً .. بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## hussien95 (5 مايو 2013)

شكرا على الرد أخي الكريم


----------



## zeid25 (9 مايو 2013)

لقد تم تحميل الملف وبعد فك الضغط لا ادري باي برنامج يمكن مشهادة المطلوب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من المفيد عند وضع ملفات في منتدى عام ان تكون وفق الأنظمة العامة وليس وفق برامج خاصة .


----------



## hussien95 (10 مايو 2013)

أخي الكريم أنا طبقة الدائرة على برنامج بروتوس وهو أشهر من نار على علم ,وأنا قمت بهذا ليكون للأعضاء حرية الأضافة على الدائرة أو تعديلها لأن برنامج بروتوس يعمل محاكاة أفتراضية وثاني شيئ من أجل المخطط المطبوع لطباعته على الورقة بالمقاس المطلوب تماما مع الأختيار اذا كان مقلوبا أو لا


----------



## fay344 (19 مايو 2013)

الف الف شكر


----------



## ramocha (22 مايو 2013)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## SALOUH123 (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## amonaaaa (12 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

